

Ask HN: How much do Software Engineers make in your city? - tzz

Recently, there was some discussions about how little developers make in Austrian. Out of curiosity, how much do Software Engineers make in your city?<p>Example: In Silicon Valley, average salary is between $110,000 - $120,000. Entry level position is between $75,000 - $90,000.
======
robforman
In Atlanta, GA USA, I would say entry level is around 55-65k for good
engineers.

Some schools provide data publicly, ie:
[http://www.adors.gatech.edu/commencement/salary_report_resul...](http://www.adors.gatech.edu/commencement/salary_report_result.cfm?college=TOTAL&level=1&surveyid=59&Submit=Submit)

------
callum85
In London, England, I think the modal average is £40,000–50,000 (that's about
$65,000–80,000 in US dollars).

Entry level is about £30,000 (US$48,600).

This is just based on my own experience looking at job ads. My impression
might be skewed a bit (perhaps those ads that don't specify a salary tend to
be for higher-paid roles, I don't know).

